# Sanremo 2017: 8-11 febbraio 2017. Cantanti, presentatore, vallette.



## admin (13 Dicembre 2016)

Il Festival di Sanremo 2017 andrà in scena dall'8 all'11 febbraio 2017. Anche questa edizione verrà condotta da Carlo Conti. 

Ecco i 22 big in gara e le canzoni

- Al Bano, Di rose e di spine
- Elodie, Tutta colpa mia
- Paola Turci, Fatti bella per te
- Samuel, Vedrai
- Fiorella Mannoia, Che sia benedetta
- Nesli e Alice Paba, Do retta a te
- Michele Bravi, Il diario degli errori
- Fabrizio Moro, Portami via
- Giusy Ferreri, Fatalmente male
- Gigi D'Alessio, La prima stella
- Raige e Giulia Luzi, Togliamoci la voglia
- Ron, L'ottava meraviglia
- Ermal Meta, Vietato morire
- Michele Zarrillo, Mani nelle mani
- Lodovica Comello, Il cielo non mi basta
- Sergio Sylvestre, Con te
- Clementino, Ragazzi fuori
- Alessio Bernabei, Nel mezzo di un applauso
- Chiara Galiazzo, Nessun posto è casa mia
- Francesco Gabbani, Occidentalìs Karma
- Bianca Atzei, Ora esisti solo tu
- Marco Masini, Spostato di un secondo.


----------



## Tic (13 Dicembre 2016)

mamma mia che desolazione!


----------



## fabri47 (15 Dicembre 2016)

Scontatissima la vittoria dell'acuto di Cellino. È l'unico conosciuto in quella lista insieme a giggino d Alessio.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2017)

*Ufficiale la presenza di Maria De Filippi come co-conduttrice. La conduttrice andrà al festival senza cachet.*

Già tutte le testate giornalistiche si sono piegate a 90° : "colpaccio", "boom Karlo Conti!!!". E probabilmente molta gente, magari la stessa che critica i suoi programmi, sarà lì a vedere Sanremo per la De Filippo.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2017)

Il video-sintesi della conferenza di oggi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Gennaio 2017)

- Al Bano, Di rose e di spine - ma veramente ? 

- Elodie, Tutta colpa mia - chi ???? 

- Paola Turci, Fatti bella per te - ma veramente ? 

- Samuel, Vedrai - Questo dopo la figura fatta per la festa del PD sta cercando di recuperare punti 

- Fiorella Mannoia, Che sia benedetta - ma veramente ? 

- Nesli e Alice Paba, Do retta a te - Boh 

- Michele Bravi, Il diario degli errori - BASTA !!! 

- Fabrizio Moro, Portami via - chi ???? 

- Giusy Ferreri, Fatalmente male . BOH 

- Gigi D'Alessio, La prima stella - BASTA !!! 

- Raige e Giulia Luzi, Togliamoci la voglia - chi ???? 

- Ron, L'ottava meraviglia - BASTA !!! 

- Ermal Meta, Vietato morire - OTTIMO , UNICO CHE SALVO 

- Michele Zarrillo, Mani nelle mani - BASTA !!! 

- Lodovica Comello, Il cielo non mi basta - chi ???? 

- Sergio Sylvestre, Con te - chi ???? 

- Clementino, Ragazzi fuori BAH 

- Alessio Bernabei, Nel mezzo di un applauso - BASTA !!! 

- Chiara Galiazzo, Nessun posto è casa mia - BASTA !!! 

- Francesco Gabbani, Occidentalìs Karma - chi ???? 

- Bianca Atzei, Ora esisti solo tu - BRAVISSIMA 

- Marco Masini, Spostato di un secondo - BASTA !!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Gennaio 2017)

Che la smettessero con questa pagliacciata anacronistica , poi c'è una mafia sotto che manco vi spiego perché potete immaginare .


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2017)

Quest'anno mi aspetto qualche canzone dedicata ai migranti


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quest'anno mi aspetto qualche canzone dedicata ai migranti



Oltre al tema forte dei migranti, al primo posto ci sarà quello dell'omosessualità. Super ospiti: Tiziano Ferro, Mika, Ricky Martin e Maria De Filippi conduttrice. _Coincidenze? Io non credo (cit.)_ 

Ma poi vogliamo parlare di quegli obrobri degli spot televisivi? Vabbè, almeno rispecchiano la qualità del festival in questi ultimi 10-20 anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Super ospiti: Tiziano Ferro, Mika, Ricky Martin e Maria De Filippi conduttrice.



In quell'elenco Maria de Filippi è l'unica a cui piace la gnocca.


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2017)

Ma i titoli che roba sono?

Il diario degli errori
Tutta colpa mia
Fatalmente male
Portami via
Togliamoci la voglia
Vietato morire 
Che sia benedetta
Con te 
Do retta a te
Ora esisti solo tu

chi ha scelto le canzoni? un becchino?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta Leotta sarà sul palco per una sera assieme ai conduttori.

Quindi hanno pensato di inserire qualcosa anche per gli eterosess.. ehm, per le lesbiche.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Diletta Leotta sarà sul palco per una sera assieme ai conduttori.
> 
> Quindi hanno pensato di inserire qualcosa anche per gli eterosess.. ehm, per le lesbiche.



Che furbata questa però


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Diletta Leotta sarà sul palco per una sera assieme ai conduttori.
> 
> Quindi hanno pensato di inserire qualcosa anche per gli eterosess.. ehm, *per le lesbiche*.


Per quello c'è già la De Filippo


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quest'anno mi aspetto qualche canzone dedicata ai migranti



A questo punto non escludo nemmeno un invito nei confronti di quest'altro genio -) http://www.milanworld.net/tutta-la-...ilita-per-bello-figo-vt44229.html#post1140343


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2017)

Sarà un bel Sanremo e quest anno io non c'entro nulla


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2017)

Inizia sto schifo.

Ricordiamolo così


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inizia sto schifo.
> 
> Ricordiamolo così


OH YEAH!!! Are you ready to rock??? 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ieri sera ho visto tipo 10 minuti, due canzoni (Al Bagno e il tizio dei subsonica) anonime come un caffè del distributore automatico, e la De filippi impacciata e che non sa tenere il palco (si vede che è abituata a programmi per ragazzini con pubblico di ologrammi e applausi pre registrati)

Na schifezza..

Conti tieni in piedi la baracca, anche se a me non piace con quella risata random alla frizzi


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ho sentito qualcosa. Nulla di che. La Mannoia, per carità grande artista, ma la sua canzone è di una banalità infima, Albano cantava a fatica visti i problemi al cuore che ha avuto. L'unico pezzo ascoltabile, tra quelli che ho sentito, è stato quello di Samuel, ma non è nulla di paragonabile al pezzo che portò con i Subsonica tanti anni fa "Tutti i miei sbagli", che tempi quelli forse gli ultimi anni dignitosi della musica italiana prima di essere affossati dalla De Filippi e X-Factor.




Altro livello proprio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ermal Meta il migliore fino ad ora, fantastica la sua canzone


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quest'anno mi aspetto qualche canzone dedicata ai migranti



E come volevasi dimostrare, è arrivata la canzone dedicata ai migranti, cantata da tale Federico Braschi!! 

Ma quanto sono stupidi, idioti, patetici e prevedibili?


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Altro livello proprio.



Che pezzone , la prima volta che lo ascoltai andati fuori di testa... questa versione è ridicola , ha un arrangiamento che se lo avesse scritto un mio allievo lo avrei preso a sprangate.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E come volevasi dimostrare, è arrivata la canzone dedicata ai migranti, cantata da tale Federico Braschi!!
> 
> Ma quanto sono stupidi, idioti, patetici e prevedibili?



 avevi ragione ..


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che pezzone , la prima volta che lo ascoltai andati fuori di testa... questa versione è ridicola , ha un arrangiamento che se lo avesse scritto un mio allievo lo avrei preso a sprangate.


Si l'arrangiamento dell'orchestra del festival ha "svalutato" molto la canzone. I primi due dischi (il primo è omonimo ed il secondo Microchip Emozionale dove è contenuto il brano che ho postato) dei Subsonica sono delle pietre miliari dell'elettronica, anzi il primo sperimentava molti generi ricordo, c'era un pezzo chiamato Giungla Nord in drum'n'bass da brividi oppure "Come Se" la prima traccia dell'LP dedicata ai detenuti ingiustamente. Oggi se in radio senti una canzone che non ti fa tappare le orecchie è già tanto, stiamo andando sempre più indietro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si l'arrangiamento dell'orchestra del festival ha "svalutato" molto la canzone. I primi due dischi (il primo è omonimo ed il secondo Microchip Emozionale dove è contenuto il brano che ho postato) dei Subsonica sono delle pietre miliari dell'elettronica, anzi il primo sperimentava molti generi ricordo, c'era un pezzo chiamato Giungla Nord in drum'n'bass da brividi oppure "Come Se" la prima traccia dell'LP dedicata ai detenuti ingiustamente. Oggi se in radio senti una canzone che non ti fa tappare le orecchie è già tanto, stiamo andando sempre più indietro.



Il problema è che oggi la musica è rivolta ai ragazzini di 13 anni , e se permetti ne so qualcosa  . 

Il problema di oggi è che già se scrivi in minore e fai arrangiamenti non standardizzati il brano non va bene .. " è troppo difficile " .. poi però senti sul palco dell Ariston un tipo ( quello che ha vinto l'anno scorso sanremo giovani e quest anno si è presentato con uno vestito da scimmia sul palco ) presentarsi con una canzone che io avrei scritto mentre ero in bagno mi radevo la barba , parlavo con mio zio dalla finestra e con l'alluce del piede sul piano componevo quel brano. 

Ma io dico.. tu EDITORE , tu produttore.. che diavolo avevate in testa ? chi vi ha scritto sta porcheria ?


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> avevi ragione ..



Il bello è che poi mi sento dire:"Perchè disprezzi così tanto gli pseudo sinistroidi super radical chic?".


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Lo scandalo delle nuove proposte di ieri, oltre alla canzone sui migranti, è Marianne Mirage eliminata e poi ci si chiede perchè Sanremo fa schifo.

Ma la mia domanda è: quanto diamine hanno pagato Robbie Williams per baciare in bocca la De Filippi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2017)

E l'appello arcobaleno di Mika a quanto era quotato?


----------



## fabri47 (10 Febbraio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E l'appello arcobaleno di Mika a quanto era quotato?


Questo non è nulla. Vogliamo parlare dello stupro fatto a Jesus to a child del suo collega George Michael? E pensare che a me Mika piaceva pure, prima che diventasse l'ennesima marchetta del pensiero di massa.

P.S: Comunque il primo spot LGBT è stato il bacio di Robbie Williams a Mario De Filippo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Febbraio 2017)

Ho appreso ieri sera dell'esistenza di tale Lodovica Comello che ha stuprato un pezzo di Mina, ma aldilà della performance vorrei dire che le darei volentieri una ripassata.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Febbraio 2017)

I tre finalisti sono Fiorella Mannoia, Ermal Meta e Francesco Gabbani.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Febbraio 2017)

Vince Francesco Gabbani. Secondo Fiorella Mannoia. Terzo Ermal Meta.


----------

